# Brodie Sediment Catchers



## Crusty (27/3/10)

Hi all,

Up until recently, kegging my all grain has been really good for me. I have been going to a few outings recently & need to make the beer more portable. I purchased a counter pressure bottle filler from Craftbrewer & it's awesome for bottling beer from the keg. Last batch of beer I made, I ended up with 3.5 litres left over that I couldn't get into the keg & I would like to bottle this & carbonate with carbonation drops or sugar etc. Has anyone out there tried these new sediment catchers.

http://sedexbrewing.com/purchase.html

I'd like to know what you think of them. I can't remember the last time I bottled beer & used sugar for carbonation & forget how it tasted. Do you think bottling some beer & using carbonation drops with these sediment catchers would taste all that different than drinking it from the keg?
Thoughts anyone.

Crusty


----------



## Crusty (29/3/10)

Wow,
Seems like nobody using them. Not a good sign.


----------



## Fents (29/3/10)

they came out a couple of years ago if i remember correctly. good idea but just never really took off.


----------



## MarkBastard (29/3/10)

There was a thread on them a while ago. From memory the concensus was they are a good idea but expensive.


----------



## reVoxAHB (29/3/10)

These guys were featured on an episode of the new inventors almost 2 yrs. ago. 

There was an AHB thread on them/their product at the time.. here just found it. 

Enjoy, 5 pages of feedback. 

Cheers
reVox


----------



## sinkas (29/3/10)

Anything with the name Brodie attached to it, is to be treated with extreme caution


----------



## benno1973 (29/3/10)

Why?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/3/10)

caution or not they work perfectly well... just expensive is all.

Very shortly I am going to use mine as an alternative to neck freezing for making some "method traditional" style cider in 750ml bottles.

Edit - I note looking at their site.. that the price seems to have dropped. At $2 per device I actually think I might buy another half a dozen of them and increase the size of that batch of cider.


----------



## Wolfy (29/3/10)

Crusty said:


> Wow,
> Seems like nobody using them. Not a good sign.


I've got some, but you didn't ask if anyone uses them, but rather what the difference between bottle and keg carbonated beer is.
From my understanding there is minimal difference, but kegs are much easier to regulate and control, even if there is more of a 'traditional' feel when bottle conditioning.
I'm not aware of too many side-by-side taste experiments, because most people choose to keg due to the many advantages it offers, even if there may be a very minimal taste difference.

As far as the sediment reduces go, yes they're good, yes they work well ... but yes they are expensive.
Too expensive to do a full batch with them, let alone multiple batches of beer.
Most likely they'd be useful for a few 'special' bottles in each batch - those entered into competition or otherwise closely scrutinized, or a few bottles to take to the beach/picnic where any yeast sediment would be distributed by the travel.

The only other thing to note is that they ONLY work on screw-top bottles, you can't use them on crown seal or on any other bottles (such as PET or softdrink bottles).

If you really dislike the look or taste of even a minimal amount of yeast-sediment in your beer, go ahead and get some, however if you have a keg system I really wouldn't see the point even for the left-overs that don't fit in the keg.


----------



## Crusty (29/3/10)

Wolfy,

I actually asked here...


> Has anyone out there tried these new sediment catchers.



I want to bottle the last 3-4 litres I have left over that I can't fit into the keg. These will be for outings, barbies etc. Sick & tired of charging up at home before I go. No matter how tiddly I get, I hate that megaswill crap & I refuse to drink it when I'm out & about. Before I got into kegging, I bottled everything, carbed with sugar & let them be for 8 weeks before cracking them open. Sediment is horrid stuff & these certainly looked as though they would take care of that. I have a counter pressure bottle filler that I can use to fill a few for an outing but this is only good for beer that has been already carbed & filtered. It's what I have left over from fermenter to keg transfer that I'm trying to deal with. I am enquiring about the keg taste compared to bottle conditioned taste because I can clearly remember the home brew twang that came with the K&K brews I used to do in the past. Kegging & force carbing has diminished that twang. Just wondering if the twang is still present in the beer using the sediment catchers.

Crusty

PS. No affiliation with twang, no profits being made, just like the sound of it.


----------

